# Experimental Strains - YVH



## fattox (16/6/14)

Hey guys,

Just out of curiosity, has anyone here used any of the ADHA or other experimental/new strains that Yakima Valley have for sale?

I just bought a shitload with the intent to throw them at Smashes with 30IBU and a decent dry hop with the remainder (up to a point - I have 4oz of some of these hops!)

If you haven't had a look, they're under the 2013 crop page on their site. $17 shipping will get you up to 1.5 pounds of hops from them, which they sell in 2oz packets!

Cheers,

Fat


----------



## Mardoo (16/6/14)

Just about to order some! I think it's the 521, licorice and anise. Sounds like the bomb for stouts and porters b


----------



## slcmorro (16/6/14)

Linky?


----------



## DU99 (16/6/14)

http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com/category_s/1894.htm 

Its AHDA 527


----------



## fattox (17/6/14)

I ordered the following for myself:

Apollo
Azacca
Buzz Bullets
Experimental - Grapefruit, Lemon Zest and Pine Fruit (they must've been out of pine fruit as I ended up with double Grapefruit
Jarrylo
Warrior 
ADHA 527 529 884 and 484

I conveniently had been planning a Heady clone (albeit with US05 as it's near impossible to get Conan over here) which uses the apollo in it, and forgot that it needed the Apollo until it arrived. How convenient! It's currently undergoing first dry hopping phase of 2. I'll basically be doing Smashes with most of these, one of them I think Jarrylo? states "saaz-like" which I'll be using in a late hopped pilsner. Maris otter, 10 ibu at 60, 10 and steep for 5.


----------

